# Can someone identify what this is?



## Joe from L.I. (Jan 5, 2011)

Can anyone identify this piece of tooling i got from my basement shop scavenge last month? I didn't know what it is, but i figure someone here might.


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 5, 2011)

Must be something missing, Looks like some kind of a indexer.

Paul


----------



## Arved (Jan 5, 2011)

Do you have a photo of the back side of that worm drive, with whatever kind of attachment is there?

It doesn't look like it's a handle (at least, not like the one on the worm drive), so I'm wondering how it couples to whatever it attaches to. That might give a clue.

FWIW, if I counted right, the handle is geared 40:1 through the worm drive. That might be a clue.


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 5, 2011)

Its what i was looking for a few months ago. Yes it is part of an indexing set up and 40:1 would be right. It may just bolt on your machine somehow or fit something else...Bob


----------



## RobWilson (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like a radius Attachment 

Rob


----------

